# UFN Bisping vs. Silva: Main Card Discussion



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

*Main Card (4 PM ET/1 PM PT)*

Michael Bisping vs. Anderson Silva
Thales Leites vs. Gegard Mousasi
Tom Breese vs. Keita Nakamura
Brad Pickett vs. Francisco Rivera​


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

War Bisping!

Also, looking forward to the Tom Breese fight, he mighty actually be the first Brit to hold a UFC title, massive potential in that young man.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I'm hoping Brad Pickett gets a W, he's had a rough few years.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LizaG said:


> I'm hoping Brad Pickett gets a W, he's had a rough few years.


Have you watched the breakdown video I posted, great video if you get 45 minutes to spare. They talk about about Brad and they all seem to think this is his swan song fight. Hope he finishes with the W.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Spite said:


> Have you watched the breakdown video I posted, great video if you get 45 minutes to spare. They talk about about Brad and they all seem to think this is his swan song fight. Hope he finishes with the W.


Haven't watched it yet, is that everyone *including *Brad saying that?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Haven't watched it yet, is that everyone *including *Brad saying that?


No, but you kind of get that feeling when Brad is talking.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Man, Bisping's right eye is completely blackened, looks like. 
I wonder if his sight is alright after that big problem he had.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Man, Bisping's right eye is completely blackened, looks like.
> I wonder if his sight is alright after that big problem he had.


Its been like that since he had his op. He legitimately almost lost his sight in that eye. I think the blackening is just a symptom of the treatment, as far as I know his eye is fine.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

I used to have a strong dislike for both of these fighters and always cheered against them but they've both grown on me over the years. 

Unfortunately, I think Bisping is exactly the fighter that Silva thought he was getting in Diaz. I expect Silva to win and to look so good doing it that everyone starts talking title fight next.


----------



## MMAexamined (May 11, 2015)

Silva for the win 

I saw Mousasi and remembered that old k1 fighter Musashi, so I'm supporting him for co main event


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


> I used to have a strong dislike for both of these fighters and always cheered against them but they've both grown on me over the years.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Bisping is exactly the fighter that Silva thought he was getting in Diaz. I expect Silva to win and to look so good doing it that everyone starts talking title fight next.


As a longtime Silva fan I hope not. Rockhold would put a Larry Holmes vs Ali like beating on his old ass.


----------



## Atilak (Nov 24, 2009)

For some reason I want Bisping to win. He deserve it.

Im afraid that Silva is bad matchup style wise and that volume punching of Bisping will be great for his timing and counters. And Bisping will get Griffin treatment.

Then everybody will be talking about how Silva is back and get on hype train. Then Silva vs Rockhold will happen and Luke will retire Silva in ugly way


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

_Funny how you take a sex performance enhancer gimmick and then a year later your physique deflates._ - FRB


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

I hope Brad Pickett takes that fight as his last one, he didn't win it I scored it 2-1 for Rivera. But it'd be good to see him go out on a win, such a nice guy.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Anyone elses fight pass stuck? Mines like a stuck CD.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Mine is stuck on the stats screen and missing the fight and not happy


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> Mine is stuck on the stats screen and missing the fight and not happy


Mine too. I'm asking for my money back if its not sorted soon.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Apparently people using an Android device have a better chance at FightPass working...so I've read.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Spite said:


> Mine too. I'm asking for my money back if its not sorted soon.


Fixed it, just click on UFC.TV Home link in teh very top left hand corner of the screen (small text next to UFC.com link.

Then select the red play even button to restart the link, takes you to the live action, its now working for me.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> Fixed it, just click on UFC.TV Home link in teh very top left hand corner of the screen (small text next to UFC.com link.
> 
> Then select the red play even button to restart the link, takes you to the live action, its now working for me.


I open the event up in Edge, fixed it for me... but its working in chrome again now.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Insane that Nakamura is holding his own, I thought Breese would plow through him.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Gegard Mousasi vs Thales Leites next, hope Mousasi puts him to sleep.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One more fight til the one I've been waiting to see in the longest for fighters that are still around. Now that I said that, watch my internet go out or something. Just like Shogun vs Lil Nog 2.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Hopefully FightPass won't crap out just as Bisping lands the sweetest haymaker on Silva's face  lol


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

LizaG said:


> Hopefully FightPass won't crap out just as Bisping lands the sweetest haymaker on Silva's face  lol


Doubt it, Bisping does not finish enough fights, I can't see him finishing Silva, nor do I thing this fight will go the distance, so really the smart money is on Silva via KO.

But then my money is on Bisping in the 4th, but then I always place stupid bets that never win, hoping my luck will change this time, you never know.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Just now watching the fights, missed most of them. Hoping Anderson vs. Bisping is fun.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Leites is never going to beat Mousasi standing, waste of time him trying to stand with him, he needs to do or die trying to get better luck on the ground


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Pretty easy win for Mousasi. Looked like he was just coasting and taking it easy, he knew he was better and just had to coast through it casually. He actually looked kind of bored in there.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

M.C said:


> Pretty easy win for Mousasi. Looked like he was just coasting and taking it easy, he knew he was better and just had to coast through it casually. He actually looked kind of bored in there.


Yea too easy, technically picked him apart, Leites never stood a chance.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

What the hell is wrong with these commentators? "he needed to do more, this isn't the fight he wanted, the fans have a right to boo him". Mousasi beat him in every area and busted his face up, he didn't get the finish but that happens.

These guys should never commentate on a fight ever again.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Pretty dull fight. Gegard is always pissed off haha


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

A judge gave Leites a round? WTF?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

M.C said:


> What the hell is wrong with these commentators? "he needed to do more, this isn't the fight he wanted, the fans have a right to boo him". Mousasi beat him in every area and busted his face up, he didn't get the finish but that happens.
> 
> These guys should never commentate on a fight ever again.


I like Hardy and Gooden i think theyre pretty solid but yeah not sure why the were dogging Mousasi so bad. Was a boring fight but Mousasi sid exactly what he had to


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

£100 says, 'if Silva looses then he retires', can't see him loosing but that's what will happen if he does.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I hate Bispings walk out song. Don't get me wrong I like Blur but I hate that song.

He should have asked Hardy for permission to use this.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

This is what tune I would step out to


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Here we go!

War Bisping

*Hides behind sofa*


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Fun round, Bisping caught him at the end there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rd 1 Bisping


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

10-9 Bisping


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Silvas just weighing him up in second gear, there are 4 more gears in Silva, and when he moves up, Bisping in going to get roped into something and get KTFO am telling you.

Am surprised it did not happen that round


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

C'mon Bisping!!!!


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

He is ******* toying with him


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

One explosion from Silva and this fight will be over.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Bisping doing great so far. 20-18. Silva doea look dangerous still though


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

So far Bisping has won both rounds, and that last round was a convincing one given that he dropped him at the end.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Rd 2 Bisping


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No roids no chin!!!


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

M.C said:


> So far Bisping has won both rounds, and that last round was a convincing one given that he dropped him at the end.


Yea did not see that coming to be fair, But that could just wake Silva up to start taking this more seriously, still think Silva will finish this fight


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Silva is a second slower than in his prime, which is just enough for Bisping to connect when hes diligent. However, Silva's chin is gone. He got staggered by a weak shot in the first that he would have laughed at years ago


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

That sucked. Bisping was looking away talking to the ref when Anderson jumped in with the knee. That might have damaged Bisping's ability to continue as strong as he was.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

God damn. There needs to be a fourth. Also wtf Mike you know not to do that shit! Defend yourself at all times. Looking to the ref when you're hurt god damn. I'd usually say Anderson was in the wrong. But Mike ****ed up. It wasn't like there was a lul. Anderson was beating him up and had him hurt and he asks for his mouth piece. Bad mistake cost him a lot. The knee landed right on the bell.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

No contest, Vegas rematch, only fair thing to do, that Knee ******* Bisping up so bad there is no way his head is in place, Dean should have stepped in for the Mouth Guard much sooner, bad refereeing.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

This is obscene. 

Silva has completely abandoned any type of kicking.
Bisping left himself clearly open like a moron
Silva refused to believe the fight wasn't over


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

cheating brazilian coc*sucker


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SharkFighter said:


> No contest, Vegas rematch, only fair thing to do, that Knee ******* Bisping up so bad there is no way his head is in place, Dean should have stepped in for the Mouth Guard much sooner, bad refereeing.


Hell no he shouldn't have. Bisping was hurt and Silva wasn't giving any space. If there had been a break then Herb steps in with 5 seconds left and being hurt Mike should know better.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> cheating brazilian coc*sucker


This is a thread about the fight, not about how your night went last night.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Hell no he shouldn't have. Bisping was hurt and Silva wasn't giving any space. If there had been a break then Herb steps in with 5 seconds left and being hurt Mike should know better.


Bisping wasn't hurt? He was moving backward cause Silva was pushing the pace but he didn't get hit or rocked or anything. There was a little bit of distance between them and bisping talked to the ref. The best you could say is that Bisping was against the cage and used it as a way to get out from the cage, which I wouldn't disagree with.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Life B Ez said:


> Hell no he shouldn't have. Bisping was hurt and Silva wasn't giving any space. If there had been a break then Herb steps in with 5 seconds left and being hurt Mike should know better.


They where in a dead clinch before the shots where landed after Bisping lost his mouth guard, its then Herb Dean should have stepped in and got his guard back, shore when they separated Silva took intimidate advantage but should never have got to that point without his mouth piece


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Silva needs to finish IMO.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

2 - 2. This is as one dimensional as Silva has ever been. Bisping's dirty boxing is legit


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

3-1 Bisping unless the Judges fell for Anderson stealing the end of the fourth.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

I have Bisping 3/1 up in round, most that damage was the illegal knee, although thats the round I have Silva in.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> 3-1 Bisping unless the Judges fell for Anderson stealing the end of the fourth.


last 15 seconds are usually the most important.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

please bisping.

take it to the floor


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

If Bisping survives this final round, this could be a 10/8 round making a Draw.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Well depending on the fourth it went 3-2 to either guy.

I'd say Bisping won. Anderson seemed like he could have ended it whenever he wanted in the fifth and he just stood there.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

I got it 3 rounds to 2 Bisping


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bisping got this one for sure, clear as day.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Silva is so frustrating to watch. It destroyed bisping every time he got aggressive. Im worried he played around and now he lost this fight. He needs to retire.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Exciting fight. Silva shutdown for the last 2 minutes, gave up once he realized Bisping wasnt out


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Could be 48/47 Bisping, or 47/47 Draw imo, last round been a 10/8

Round 1: 10/9 Bisping
Round 2: 10/9 Bisping
Round 3: 10/9 Silva
Round 4: 10/9 Bisping
Round 5: 10/8 Silva

Thank would have been my card


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

SharkFighter said:


> I have Bisping 3/1 up in round, most that damage was the illegal knee, although thats the round I have Silva in.


illegal knee?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Bisping won that fight surely!!


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Win Lose or Draw

Bisping Deserves more respect around here.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Yup Yup.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

And there ya go. Way to give away a fight, anderson.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

HUGE win for Bisping. That was close as hell


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

fúck yeah


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

Bisping 1st and 2nd. Anderson 3rd, 4th and 5th imo


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Why wasn't Silva's corner screaming at him to finish in the final round. Must have known it was very close if he wasn't losing... 

Stupid choice to just give up and run away last 2 mins...


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> Win Lose or Draw
> 
> Bisping Deserves more respect around here.


He is a tough dude that shows up to fight. Awesome cardio. He definitely got a good win here but it isn't like he just dethroned a prime Silva. Silva is a shell of his former self.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

Bisping pure class. What a guy.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Great Win for Bisping, can't believe it really, but well happy with the result.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Glad Bisping gave Anderson respect instead of saying he would have always beaten him. This fight shows Bisping is better than people said and that Anderson is slower than he used to be.

Neither of these guys has a shot in hell against the top of the division anymore.


----------



## towwffc (Jan 1, 2008)

i gave bisping the first 2 rounds and the last 3 to silva. But that knee in the 3rd was kind of a weird thing and that had big impact on Bisping. But Silva is clearly more beatable I'm kind of glad he lost don't need to see him fight the top of the division any more.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

I don't understand Silva, when he was pushing the pace he was rocking Bisping, but he was happy just bobbing and weaving all night. Silva had him rocked several times.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

420atalon said:


> Why wasn't Silva's corner screaming at him to finish in the final round. Must have known it was very close if he wasn't losing...
> 
> Stupid choice to just give up and run away last 2 mins...



Silva ditched several aspects of his game, had Bisping hurt a few times and didn't push for the finish, and he gave it up at the end of the fight. Not sure what the hell goes on in his head.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)




----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He is a tough dude that shows up to fight. Awesome cardio. He definitely got a good win here but it isn't like he just dethroned a prime Silva. Silva is a shell of his former self.


Maybe you're right.

But I'll tell you this. That was a better Anderson than showed up for the Diaz fight.


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

I think this fight proved 2 things. Silva doesn't have the speed (maybe even power) he once had, and Silva doesn't have the reaction speed that he once had. Silva did a great job being elusive but what he seems to have lost is being elusive and landing a counter at the same time.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

So is it a Brazilian thing to think you won every single second of every round no matter how clear the rounds are?

How could you think you were clearly ahead going into the fifth? I swear some people in the ufc do not understand the scoring. It doesn't matter how close a finish was in one round if you get beat in all the others.

Anderson is a strange guy and now that he's not putting up highlight finishes now his behavior seems even weirder. It was just Anderson was he was destroying everyone now that he's losing his behavior is going to be questioned.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

xxpillowxxjp said:


> I think this fight proved 2 things. Silva doesn't have the speed (maybe even power) he once had, and Silva doesn't have the reaction speed that he once had. Silva did a great job being elusive but what he seems to have lost is being elusive and landing a counter at the same time.


Chin is gone too


----------



## Mikay (Feb 27, 2016)

I genuinely think Anderson has mental issues, he looked like he could of stopped Bisping anytime he wanted after the 3rd.

Cant argue with the result, 3-2 to Bisping.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anderson should retire. 

Sad


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

First 2 rounds to Bisping, 3 & 5 to Silva, no damn clue on the 4th.

I think Silva was having too much fun the cage and forgot that he was in a fight, it actually reminded me a lot of the Maia fight except Bisping was managing to land on him.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Spite said:


> Maybe you're right.
> 
> But I'll tell you this. That was a better Anderson than showed up for the Diaz fight.


Probably the same Anderson, just Diaz's style is hard to fight. Bisping is a much more typical fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Spite said:


> Maybe you're right.
> 
> But I'll tell you this. That was a better Anderson than showed up for the Diaz fight.


Maybe I just never hated on Bisping's abilities like others. To me, I feel about the same about him. Tough guy that will get solid wins, but ultimately never be that elite guy. Just my opinion though.

Kind of sad seeing Silva these days though. Didn't think watching that Bonnar fight in 2012 would be the last time we would see him dominate like that.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I really don't understand that fight. At all. 

Congratulations to Bisping, Wtf to Silva.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I did wonder if this would go the distance...

Very very interesting fight. What people don't realize is how much of an artist Anderson is. He was leading all the way allowing Bisping to come forward to test his strength. Sometimes athletes of that caliber may pay for that. That round was at least a 10-8 so I'm pretty sure a draw at worst. But what can you do. Everybody can see the damage done. Good fight from Bisping though as he did good early on. 

Herb could have stopped it. At that point Anderson felt sorry for Bisping. Dana even said Anderson could have finished him off after the flying knee.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Can't see Silva carrying on after this, unless they give him one last pay day fair well fight in Vegas against someone like Chael Sonnen for old times sake, I think that's Silva done, quite sad really.

As for Bisping, maybe he get that Title shot, Don't think Rockhold has a next opponent ether so is perfect timing for Bisping


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

What a warrior Bisping is. His whole career culminating in an unbelievable performance, that he fully deserved. Unsportingly KO'd in the 3rd round Floyd Mayweather style, somehow manages to get his head together and fight two more rounds. That is a fight I will never forget. 
Last week Royce kneed Ken in the balls on purpose clearly, and then said in the post fight that it was ok do to this basically because back in his day it wasn't against the rules
This week one of the if not the greatest fighter of all time does something equally as unsporting in my eyes. Sure Bisping should always keep his eye on the game but what Silva did then is unbecoming of the supposed GOAT. 
Brazilian fighters are an absolute shambles today, I can't think of a single representative anymore that has any sort of decent character.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> What a warrior Bisping is. His whole career culminating in an unbelievable performance, that he fully deserved. Unsportingly KO'd in the 3rd round Floyd Mayweather style, somehow manages to get his head together and fight two more rounds. That is a fight I will never forget.
> Last week Royce kneed Ken in the balls on purpose clearly, and then said in the post fight that it was ok do to this basically because back in his day it wasn't against the rules
> This week one of the if not the greatest fighter of all time does something equally as unsporting in my eyes. Sure Bisping should always keep his eye on the game but what Silva did then is unbecoming of the supposed GOAT.
> Brazilian fighters are an absolute shambles today, I can't think of a single representative anymore that has any sort of decent character.


Because Bisping has been the classiest guy over his career. :laugh:


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

48-47 was a reasonable score but Silva gave away the fight. He landed heavy almost every time he pushed forward but spent huge portions of the fight doing absolutely nothing. I wonder if Silva was exhausted (he is 40) and doing a good job of hiding it. Might explain the inactivity. 

Credit to Bisping, gutting that out after that knee couldn't have been easy.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

A lot of fighters on twitter are moaning about the decision.

It's weird that fighters often seem to see fights differently to us fans. I thought Bisping took 3 rounds quite clearly.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Drogo said:


> 48-47 was a reasonable score but Silva gave away the fight. He landed heavy almost every time he pushed forward but spent huge portions of the fight doing absolutely nothing. I wonder if Silva was exhausted (he is 40) and doing a good job of hiding it. Might explain the inactivity.
> 
> Credit to Bisping, gutting that out after that knee couldn't have been easy.


Silva made the mistake of assuming he would finish this fight imo and did not worry about score cards for the first couple of rounds at least, thats what cost him this fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> I did wonder if this would go the distance...
> 
> Very very interesting fight. What people don't realize is how much of an artist Anderson is. He was leading all the way allowing Bisping to come forward to test his strength. Sometimes athletes of that caliber may pay for that. That round was at least a 10-8 so I'm pretty sure a draw at worst. But what can you do. Everybody can see the damage done. Good fight from Bisping though as he did good early on.
> 
> Herb could have stopped it. At that point Anderson felt sorry for Bisping. Dana even said Anderson could have finished him off after the flying knee.


There were no 10-8 in this fight.

Legit win for Bisping.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Because Bisping has been the classiest guy over his career. :laugh:


Whats that got to do with anything?


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

DonRifle said:


> Whats that got to do with anything?


It's just funny seeing a post hyping up Bisping and then ending with talking about people not having decent character. That's all.


----------



## tap nap or snap (Jan 28, 2009)

i love anderson, but he spent way too much time with his back on the fence and backing up, bisping was able to land on him too. I had the fight as a toss up but was leaning to anderson 3-2. I don't think he was robbed. I just think his fight IQ was off and feel sad for him.
congrats to the count


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

DonRifle said:


> This week one of the if not the greatest fighter of all time does something equally as unsporting in my eyes. Sure Bisping should always keep his eye on the game but what Silva did then is unbecoming of the supposed GOAT.
> Brazilian fighters are an absolute shambles today, I can't think of a single representative anymore that has any sort of decent character.


Stop with this nonsense. The round wasn't over, the ref said "fight on" literally 2 seconds before he landed the knee. Absolutely nothing wrong with what Anderson did, that was all on Bisping.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's just funny seeing a post hyping up Bisping and then ending with talking about people not having decent character. That's all.


I think outside the Jorge Rivera fight where they had legitimate beef, Bisping has shown himself to be a very classy guy.
I mean even Tim Kennedy has come out and said he is a good bloke. Big difference between Bisping hyping fights and him outside of that.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Spite said:


> There were no 10-8 in this fight.
> 
> Legit win for Bisping.


5th was close to a 10/8 imo, if Bisping had not kept his feet that entire round I would have gone 10/8, but since Bisping showed real guts after he got rocked, shook it off dug in and come back with some brave shots, I think its fair to say he pull it back to a 10/9 lost round, so again fair decision imo


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

HitOrGetHit said:


> It's just funny seeing a post hyping up Bisping and then ending with talking about people not having decent character. That's all.


I just hate the fake goodness from Silva. Round one he wants to hug it out, round 3 he wants to knee a guy in the jaw with no gumshield. He knew exactly what he was doing. Just like Floyd KO'ing the guy who went to touch gloves with him. Totally classless and unsporting. 

I don't have the philosophy if one guy is a dick it gives me the excuse to be a dick too. For the record I don't think Bisping would sink as low to go for a guy like that without a gumshield. The only bad thing I can remember bisping doing outside of hyping a fight in spitting on Rivera's coach after he said his wife had the clap before a fight or something similar....
AS is supposed to be the ultimate martial artist. Preaching respect and honour....all nonsense.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

I think Bisping should be getting more credit. I actually thought Silva looked like the dominant Silva we're accustomed to, minus the solid chin. But the knockdowns were just that. Silva's head was still clear. He just seemed to struggle with Bispings twitch movements. Silva had the same trademark movement, he looked strong, but he looked like he was sparring.

I gave Bisping no chance at all to win this fight. So fair phuckin play to him. Bravo!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I wonder if Bisping will retire after this. He has been in the game a long time and I don't think that he thinks he can be(or at least stay) champion. 

This was a huge fight for him and he may very well decide to end things on a high note. 

Silva although he got caught a couple times still looked absolutely deadly at times but he always stops his flurries too early now. He could still be the best fighter at MW but he just won't commit to trying to get the win which is so weird because he puts himself in just as much danger doing his other playing around as he does when he puts the pressure on.

I don't know what to expect from him. I bet we will see him again but only in some other sort of big name fight and I don't know what that could possible be right now.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> 5th was close to a 10/8 imo, if Bisping had not kept his feet that entire round I would have gone 10/8, but since Bisping showed real guts after he got rocked, shook it off dug in and come back with some brave shots, I think its fair to say he pull it back to a 10/9 lost round, so again fair decision imo


He never went down, and fired back. It was definitely 100% undeniably and indisputably Anderson round. But it wasn't a 10-8.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> 5th was close to a 10/8 imo, if Bisping had not kept his feet that entire round I would have gone 10/8, but since Bisping showed real guts after he got rocked, shook it off dug in and come back with some brave shots, I think its fair to say he pull it back to a 10/9 lost round, so again fair decision imo


Bisping landed too many strikes for it to be a 10-8. Lots of legs kicks and jabs. Don't think it was nearly one sided enough for a 10-8


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

End your career on this note Bisping, it was awesome! 

Don't lobby for that title shot.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

SharkFighter said:


> 5th was close to a 10/8 imo, if Bisping had not kept his feet that entire round I would have gone 10/8, but since Bisping showed real guts after he got rocked, shook it off dug in and come back with some brave shots, I think its fair to say he pull it back to a 10/9 lost round, so again fair decision imo


You can't win a round 10-8 when you spend half of it avoiding the fight...

If Silva had poured it on and gone for the win then he probably could have got a stoppage or a 10-8 but he screwed that up and decided to play ring around the rosie instead.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

The fight looked a lot like Condit vs Nick Diaz imo. Bisping putting the pressure on and doing more to push the pace and Silva landing the more damaging strikes. People moaned when Condit got the nod over Nick and now people are moaning that Bisping gets the nod. I think people just moan when they guy they wanted to win doesn't.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> A lot of fighters on twitter are moaning about the decision.
> 
> It's weird that fighters often seem to see fights differently to us fans. I thought Bisping took 3 rounds quite clearly.


4th round was definitely close. Bisping might have landed some more shots but Silva was playing his game and getting in Bispings head. 

Scoring wise I thought Bisping won it but mentally it was Silva's round.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

420atalon said:


> 4th round was definitely close. Bisping might have landed some more shots but Silva was playing his game and getting in Bispings head.
> 
> Scoring wise I thought Bisping won it but mentally it was Silva's round.


When the stats come out they will be heavy in Bispings favour. Sure He got hurt bad twice with the knee and the front kick, but Silva got knocked down as well, and Bisping outstruck him 2-1 at least I think in terms of volume


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

LizaG said:


> End your career on this note Bisping, it was awesome!
> 
> Don't lobby for that title shot.


His career deserves this one opportunity to take on a fight for the belt, its harsh to think otherwise, he has been so close to a title shot on so many occasions, back when Silva was champ, that now he has beat Silva I think you have to let him fight for a Belt, I think its now or never and I don't think he deserves never.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

I'm pretty subjective. Bisping had rounds 1 and 2. I felt Anderson came back in the latter rounds. If it weren't 10-8 which it wasn't it certainly could have been stopped if not we all know 100% if Anderson followed up it would have been over. I'm happy because this was vintage Anderson. A step slower, reflex isn't as quick, but he has the skill sets. What I saw was a far more talented fighter and champion who pretty much gave the fight away...lolz. Look at Bispings face and even more important really study what Anderson was trying to do inside the Octagon. There's not one fighter who does what he does. He was trying to put on a show and also teach Bisping a bit of a lesson that ended up backfiring. He pawed with the prey a bit too long. 

- side kick
- reverse elbow
- inside out elbow
- super man punch
- punch to the thigh then punch to the head. That's a Bruce Lee move.
- Ali style movement by allowing the opponent to hit em
- flying knee

If Bisping won by TKO yes I would have been upset. He fought very well especially in the first two rounds. So I can accept it even though I did feel Anderson won by UD. * End of the day I'm a fan and I want to see a show. Anderson gave the fans what they wanted to see. *


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Didn't read any other post on this thread yet.

Just passing by to say it's becoming hard to watch my favorite fighter fight or speak.

Anderson has only himself to blame for this decision. He could definitely have put Bisping away, specially after that sick front kick, what did he do? Allowed Bisping to recover, didn't charge him.

Beside, most of the time showcasing his dodging skills, but, hey, I don't want to see this shit anymore. None of your fans want. It's a fight, use your elusiviness to protect your face and charge back.

Naively, I was almost sure Anderson wanted to prove a point, by making it clear he is so better than Bisping, even destroying his face like we rarely seen, but allowing him to be the winner in front of his crowd. However, he carried on a speech in Portuguese where he claims that was a robbery decision, than I was like, oh boy, he'll have another wave of crushing criticism in Brazil. And how not?


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

It looks like Silva is trying to prove to himself and the whole world that he's not 40. 

He's trying to fight like he would if he were 25 to show his reflexes aren't slowing down, his technique isn't deteriorating and his body isn't losing a step with age. Silva's next move will be to buy a sports car and try to grow his hair back. I didn't like the fight. Its not a pretty thing how some of these guys are so much in their own small world to where they're a bit detached from reality.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

SharkFighter said:


> His career deserves this one opportunity to take on a fight for the belt, its harsh to think otherwise, he has been so close to a title shot on so many occasions, back when Silva was champ, that now he has beat Silva I think you have to let him fight for a Belt, I think its now or never and I don't think he deserves never.


Do you really want to see what Weidman or Rockhold(again) or Jacare would do to Bisping? He's a tough guy but he nearly got ended by an uninterested slower very average looking Anderson Silva. The guys at the top would massacre Bisping. He should retire. This was basically his title fight, he spent his whole career chasing Anderson, got the fight in London and won a great fight. There is no reason for him to get mauled in a title fight.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Life B Ez said:


> Do you really want to see what Weidman or Rockhold(again) or Jacare would do to Bisping? He's a tough guy but he nearly got ended by an uninterested slower very average looking Anderson Silva. The guys at the top would massacre Bisping. He should retire. This was basically his title fight, he spent his whole career chasing Anderson, got the fight in London and won a great fight. There is no reason for him to get mauled in a title fight.


Not basing this on who he has to fight, just saying he deserves a title shot at least this once to mark on his career regardless of who has the belt.


----------



## anderton46 (Apr 23, 2010)

DonRifle said:


> I just hate the fake goodness from Silva. Round one he wants to hug it out, round 3 he wants to knee a guy in the jaw with no gumshield. He knew exactly what he was doing. Just like Floyd KO'ing the guy who went to touch gloves with him. Totally classless and unsporting.



that isn't even in the same universe of unsporting behaviour. That was bisping being an idiot and getting himself distracted.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I dont think weidman would fcuk bisping up but rockhold yeah that might not be pretty with the head kicks. 
He deserves his shot but he should probably retire while he can still see. 

Next christmas im asking santa for a consistent herb dean


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Talking to Hixxy on FB, he said Anderson is done.

Now, his chin is pretty gone, but let's look objectively at the physical stuff. Anderson was easily able to dodge Bisping at all times. Almost every time Anderson landed it hit hard. He basically KOed Bisping with a flying knee. He also nearly KOed him with a front kick. Physically, outside of his chin, Anderson Silva is one of the best fighters on the planet today, even at 40 years old.

God knows what he was doing in that fight. I had lost a lot in bets because of him, but forget that. Anderson has that fight. I could have probably finishing Bisping in the fourth. No idea what Anderson is playing at, but did I ever? He's always been a bizarre guy. Did he MEAN to give this to Bisping? He says he didnt, but seriously man that was the easiest finish for the guy who is probably the best at finishing rocked opponents on the planet.

Dunno what the deal was. Great fight. Happy for Bisping. But Anderson Silva still absolutely destroys Michael Bisping any time he wanted in that fight.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

I think going after a guy who you have cracked in the balls, poked in the eye, or has lost his gumshield clearly like that is very unsporting. That knee to the jaw cluld have knocked out all if bispings teeth. No class


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I just hate the fake goodness from Silva. Round one he wants to hug it out, round 3 he wants to knee a guy in the jaw with no gumshield. He knew exactly what he was doing. Just like Floyd KO'ing the guy who went to touch gloves with him. Totally classless and unsporting.


1. Anderson tries to hug people to confuse them. Bisping was wise to it.

2. Bisping was an idiot for taking his eyes off the fight for a simple mouth guard falling.

3. Victor Ortiz deliberately head butted Mayweather. He hugged him and kissed him. The ref then stars the fight, then Victor again tries to hug him, Mayweather KOs um.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> But Anderson Silva still absolutely destroys Michael Bisping any time he wanted in that fight.


Apart from when Bisping had him almost KO'd in the first? You forget the left he hit him with that sent his eyes to the back of his head? Reminded me of the shot The Chris hit him with in the clinch in the second fight, his eyes went exactly the same.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Bisping shouldn't have stopped fighting like a retard, the ref didn't say stop, the bell didn't ring, it was a fight, what did he think was going to happen, lmao what an idiot.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Apart from when Bisping had him almost KO'd in the first? You forget the left he hit him with that sent his eyes to the back of his head? Reminded me of the shot The Chris hit him with in the clinch in the second fight, his eyes went exactly the same.


Yeah, because Anderson was acting like an arsehole. It reminded me of the shot Weidman landed in the fist fight. I dont actually think that was the first, could be wrong though. Regardless, Anderson just handed Bisping the fight for no reason. Bisping won due to inactivity and because Anderson decided to dodge more shots than throw. Anderson looked spectacular when he did what he wanted to do...but he didnt want to knock Bisping out for some odd reason.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HorsepoweR said:


> Bisping shouldn't have stopped fighting like a retard, the ref didn't say stop, the bell didn't ring, it was a fight, what did he think was going to happen, lmao what an idiot.


What an idiot? What a straight up absolute fking WARRIOR! He made a mistake. He got clean KOed. You know what the dude did? Sat down for less than a minute and came out fking swinging. He made a mistake, a stupid one, but don't disrespect the absolute balls that dude displayed in the fight. What a complete and utter champion he was in that cage.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Talking to Hixxy on FB, he said Anderson is done.
> 
> Now, his chin is pretty gone, but let's look objectively at the physical stuff. Anderson was easily able to dodge Bisping at all times. Almost every time Anderson landed it hit hard. He basically KOed Bisping with a flying knee. He also nearly KOed him with a front kick. Physically, outside of his chin, Anderson Silva is one of the best fighters on the planet today, even at 40 years old.
> 
> ...


I agree Silva beat himself in that fight, but imo he did it in the first 2 rounds, had he not been toying in those round, and not caring about the score card in those round, then maybe we would have see a completely different fight.

IMO Silva believed he was going to finish and could do it at any time, as a result gave the first to rounds away, then when the chips where down Bisping dug deep, managed to steal the 4th and survive Silva's attempt moments of the sharp sudden finish, then when Silva failed to finish and Bisping was still standing, he had shot himself in the foot and was down on points.

Really bad strategy from Silva, I think he simply fancied himself to much in this fight assuming he could just finish in spectacular fashion whenever he wanted, and was out of time before he could complete his dreadful plan.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

SharkFighter said:


> I agree Silva beat himself in that fight, but imo he did it in the first 2 rounds, had he not been toying in those round, and not caring about the score card in those round, then maybe we would have see a completely different fight.
> 
> IMO Silva believed he was going to finish and could do it at any time, as a result gave the first to rounds away, then when the chips where down Bisping dug deep, managed to steal the 4th and survive Silva's attempt moments of the sharp sudden finish, then when Silva failed to finish and Bisping was still standing, he had shot himself in the foot and was down on points.
> 
> Really bad strategy from Silva, I think he simply fancied himself to much in this fight assuming he could just finish in spectacular fashion whenever he wanted, and was out of time before he could complete his dreadful plan.


True that he did it in those rounds, but that's kind of his weird style. He COULD do a lot, but since the early days has Anderson ever actually utilized his abilities?

He gave away the first two. He "koed" Bisping. Okay. Round 4, Bisping should surely die. Nope. Anderson is against the cage. None the less, front kick. Bisping can't stand. Surely he dies now right? Nope. Anderson goes for a stroll. And then in the 5th round...Anderson does next to nothing.

Just bizarre. Fitting of Silva cause he was always bizarre but none the less, dont get the plan. Did he want the fight? He won the fight if he wanted to win the fight.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Didn't read any other post on this thread yet.
> 
> Just passing by to say it's becoming hard to watch my favorite fighter fight or speak.
> 
> ...


I truly believe Bisping got inside his head a little during the build up. Anderson was caught on camera saying stuff in Portuguese that frankly wasn't Anderson Silva like.

It maybe that Silva wanted the flash KO. But Bisping came prepared.

I kind of know how you're feeling right now, I've seen my favourite fighter beat on many occasions. The funny thing is I'm elated right now, but Anderson Silva is my favourite fighter and GOAT in my eyes. I just had to support Bisping for this one.

:hug:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah, because Anderson was acting like an arsehole. It reminded me of the shot Weidman landed in the fist fight. I dont actually think that was the first, could be wrong though. Regardless, Anderson just handed Bisping the fight for no reason. Bisping won due to inactivity and because Anderson decided to dodge more shots than throw. Anderson looked spectacular when he did what he wanted to do...but he didnt want to knock Bisping out for some odd reason.


Well the thing is his acting like an arsehole was always part of his gameplan. But people eventually figured it out and combined with his no roids/bad chin it doesn;t work anymore. Remember when Bisping just walked back and put his hands on his hips? For me this was the equivalent of Diaz lying on the ground going F U Anderson. Also when Ray Longo said dont take that sh*t and go 'punch a fu*king hole in his chest!"
The myth of AS is that he can do whatever he wants whenever he wants, but he has never really done that. Maia, Thales Leites, we spent round after round waiting for him to do his thing and he never did. So I feel your being a bit too starry eyed. Don't get me wrong, he has maybe the GSOAT but don't take the credit from Bisping. The amount of faints he threw in those first few rounds and even the later rounds was amazing. He was in a perpetual state of fainting and moving which stops Silva doing his thing unless he decides to take big risks. 
Anyway time for sleep. Just happy Bisping has got his dues and his big night after a career filled with a lot of pain!


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

This is how I envision Rockhold vs Bisping.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Brazilian fighters are an absolute shambles today, I can't think of a single representative anymore that has any sort of decent character.


LOL, look at your one and only representative in... history. Real decent character. :laugh:

And yeah, don't hit your opponent when he hasn't a mouth piece... Anderson was so dirty... What about Anderson not finishing Bisping after he was blasted with that front kick? He could have, he didn't, but not a word from you in this regard...

There's only one person that can make less sense than Anderson Silva nowadays, and that's DonRifle. It's just too much crap to digest...


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

DonRifle said:


> Well the thing is his acting like an arsehole was always part of his gameplan. But people eventually figured it out and combined with his no roids/bad chin it doesn;t work anymore. Remember when Bisping just walked back and put his hands on his hips? For me this was the equivalent of Diaz lying on the ground going F U Anderson. Also when Ray Longo said dont take that sh*t and go 'punch a fu*king hole in his chest!"
> The myth of AS is that he can do whatever he wants whenever he wants, but he has never really done that. Maia, Thales Leites, we spent round after round waiting for him to do his thing and he never did. So I feel your being a bit too starry eyed. Don't get me wrong, he has maybe the GSOAT but don't take the credit from Bisping. The amount of faints he threw in those first few rounds and even the later rounds was amazing. He was in a perpetual state of fainting and moving which stops Silva doing his thing unless he decides to take big risks.
> Anyway time for sleep. Just happy Bisping has got his dues and his big night after a career filled with a lot of pain!


The Maia fight was a disgrace, but least in that fight he had a healthy lead before the was toying with him, in this fight he was toying from teh start while loosing the rounds. Least With Maia he had him injured and beat before he stated toying.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> What an idiot? What a straight up absolute fking WARRIOR! He made a mistake. He got clean KOed. You know what the dude did? Sat down for less than a minute and came out fking swinging. He made a mistake, a stupid one, but don't disrespect the absolute balls that dude displayed in the fight. What a complete and utter champion he was in that cage.


None of that has anything to do with him being an idiot. That's what he gets for stopping like an IDIOT. Can't complain about a perfectly legal and clean knee.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> The Maia fight was a disgrace, but least in that fight he had a healthy lead before the was toying with him, in this fight he was toying from teh start while loosing the rounds. Least With Maia he had him injured and beat before he stated toying.


He almost got KO'd in the first round, he took a beating! Bisping was raining down punches to the head at the bell. If thats toying, then I've been drinking more then usual....


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Watching the Post-Fight Press Conference, good to hear Bisping say it was his fault for the flying knee incident. But I do agree with him, he lost his mouthpiece, he saw Herb Dean pick it up, there was a break in the action and he asked Herb for it...and he accepts he shouldn't have done that.

Trash talk aside he is a classy guy at the end of the day.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

DonRifle said:


> He almost got KO'd in the first round, he took a beating! Bisping was raining down punches to the head at the bell. If thats toying, then I've been drinking more then usual....


Second Round I think was the near KO, Silva was toying that's what go him into that shit.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> He almost got KO'd in the first round, he took a beating! Bisping was raining down punches to the head at the bell. If thats toying, then I've been drinking more then usual....


Sure you are drunk as hell, because since you keep bringing Anderson almost got KOd in the first, I would like to hear what you think almost happened to Bisping after that perfectly placed powerful knee he took to the jaw and that perfectly front kick to his face. :confused02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HorsepoweR said:


> None of that has anything to do with him being an idiot. That's what he gets for stopping like an IDIOT. Can't complain about a perfectly legal and clean knee.


He made a mistake. I don't feel he deserves to be insulted for anything of his performance. DonRifle is one of the most biased guys on here so I'm gonna avoid a back and forth with him on the fight, but Anderson absolutely smashed Bisping with some shots and the dude kept coming. Bisping had some ways out of that fight that many fighters would have taken. We all talk about fighters being tough, but guys like Matt Mitrione or that heavyweight tonight with the groin shot will play up to things and take that way out.

Bisping had an excuse, he didnt take it. He got clean KOed, recovered, and came out to fight. Sure, it was a foolish mistake but I feel his positives outweigh his negatives.

That being said, from round 4 on Anderson could have won that fight with his eyes closed and hands tied behind his back. If anyone is an idiot tonight, its Anderson.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Weird fight.. Silva did most of the real damage and was beating Bispings ass. Silva just coasted too many rounds. Just strange seeing a guy lose even though he beat up the other guy 10x worse then he got it.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Bisping made way less foolish mistakes than Anderson in this fight, that's the reason he deserved to win.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> Second Round I think was the near KO, Silva was toying that's what go him into that shit.


Might have been the second round yes - but my opinion is that Ray Longo figured out the AS stuff - its not toying its a fighting tactic to upset the opponent into making mistakes. Weidman was the first guy not to fall for this, coincidently it was the first fight he lost in the UFC. Since then he fought Diaz he threw it back in his face and Bisping who was having none of it either. 

Also I agree it was Bispings mistake to ask Herb about the mouthpiece, but I firmly believe a classy fighter, and the GOAT does not attempt a jumping knee to the head when his opponent is asking for his mouthpiece. I mean goddamn, lets have a little class, he's supposed to be an honourable martial artist. We are not talking about Chael Sonnen here.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Bisping made way less foolish mistakes than Anderson in this fight, that's the reason he deserved to win.


Agreed.

Asking you cause I imagine if there's a bigger Anderson fan in the world than me, it's going to be Mr. Brazil :laugh:

What do you think of Anderson's current state and what do you want to see him do now?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> . DonRifle is one of the most biased guys on here so I'm gonna avoid a back and forth with him on the fight,


Im not biased, I'm big boned.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Im not biased, I'm big boned.


Biased was more strong than I meant, sorry. Maybe "stubborn" is the word. You will lock to something like a jackal and not let go even in the face of evidence.

People like that are such arseholes, almost as bad as people who don't realize they are insulting people for very similar traits to their own.


----------



## HorsepoweR (Jun 1, 2007)

Yea, Anderson was also an idiot, he had Bisping rocked several times and just let him recover, way too much playing around and not enough trying to finish the fight...bizarre.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Bisping just crucified some lad at the press conference who asked what the fighter's finishing moves would be if they had them in EA UFC 2 :laugh:


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Takeaways. Bisping has heart, no question. He had the fight of his life and gave it everything he had to pull out the win. And congrats for that.

However, let's not pretend that this is some new & improved Bisping and that he's fixed the holes in his game and progressed his skills. Because he hasn't. He still backs away in a straight line when he gets hurt and he gets stuck on the fence too easily. Weidman or Rockhold would have a field day with the way Bisping backed himself into the fence, either one would've had him outta there easily.

As for Silva, any decent striker would've clocked him out cold when he was clowning on the fence. He was using the same left-right slips every time then dipping down and weaving out to the right at the end of every sequence. Throw some half power shots at him until he starts to dip down then slam him with a knee and he's done. Or just body shot the shit out of him and see how long he can keep moving his head.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

aerius said:


> Takeaways. Bisping has heart, no question. He had the fight of his life and gave it everything he had to pull out the win. And congrats for that.
> 
> However, let's not pretend that this is some new & improved Bisping and that he's fixed the holes in his game and progressed his skills. Because he hasn't. He still backs away in a straight line when he gets hurt and he gets stuck on the fence too easily. Weidman or Rockhold would have a field day with the way Bisping backed himself into the fence, either one would've had him outta there easily.
> 
> As for Silva, any decent striker would've clocked him out cold when he was clowning on the fence. He was using the same left-right slips every time then dipping down and weaving out to the right at the end of every sequence. Throw some half power shots at him until he starts to dip down then slam him with a knee and he's done. Or just body shot the shit out of him and see how long he can keep moving his head.


He does this against opponents he feels he can pull it off on. I don't think he would stand there in front of Vitor or Weidman. I know it seems to piss people off, but he's just a creative fighter who's already done everything these others fighters dream of. I'm glad to see Anderson doing what he does best. It took a lil while, but he's still very game. 

Bisping has fought his entire life and never even got a chance to fight for the belt. This was his one shot at glory. 

Definitely a very strange, but entertaining main event fight. It's like I got my fix.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bisping had an excuse, he didnt take it. He got clean KOed, recovered, and came out to fight. Sure, it was a foolish mistake but I feel his positives outweigh his negatives.
> .


Since when has going down to a knee and covering your face been a clean KO.

Anderson Silva obviously hadn't done his home work. You finish Bisping when you get the chance because if you don't his recovery rate is so high its like you never hit him in the first place.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Spite said:


> Since when has going down to a knee and covering your face been a clean KO.
> 
> Anderson Silva obviously hadn't done his home work. You finish Bisping when you get the chance because if you don't his recovery rate is so high its like you never hit him in the first place.


Since you're on the ground for several seconds before being practically dragged up.

He was out. Anderson is probably the best "finisher" when someone is rocked in MMA history. He is outstanding at it. Didnt even try to do it. He's such a weird dude man.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

I didn't watch this fight live, so I didn't get to see any of the action between rounds 3 & 4 on the uploaded vid. But If Bisping couldn't immediately get up, it should have been a KO.

But excluding that, Bisping won that fight on points. I didn't even see it as controversial. Silva took the first two rounds off which put him in a big whole. Bisping showing massive heart, came out & took round 4, meaning Silva needed the KO.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Since you're on the ground for several seconds before being practically dragged up.
> 
> He was out. Anderson is probably the best "finisher" when someone is rocked in MMA history. He is outstanding at it. Didnt even try to do it. He's such a weird dude man.


He was not out. Had there been more seconds on the clock and if Anderson had tried to finish it then he probably would have won. But it was not a clean KO.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Anderson is experienced to know when an opponent is out. He almost always looks for the highlight reel finish and he did it. Problem was the time ran out a second later and Herb didn't wave it off. Had Anderson continued with punches, there's a good chance it would have gotten waived off. Most fans know this, I know it, Anderson knows it, Bisping knows it. But it continued and history changed in an instant. 

I think Anderson felt bad for em. He knew that Bisping knew that he was hurt. A bit of hubris that only an elite athlete has. How many times have you cruised in a video game and ended up losing. Except this is in real life. 

I've always said that Anderson entertains win or loses. All of his fights have always been talked about...EVERY SINGLE ONE OF EM. You NEVER see a fighter try the shit that he does...cuz they don't have the ability, aptitude, creativity, nor the ballz to do it. GSP use to, but he played it safe at ALL TIMES winning systematically. 

Anderson tried the high kicks, knees, risky bait + counter along the fence, and reverse elbows. He was looking for that flashy finish all along and I suppose if one is to fault em then that would be it. For me it's not about winning. It's about how you win. I think that's why I've always appreciated his style. 

As for the mouth piece. Many fighters have fought on, otherwise you can spit it out and claim a time out. His mouth piece flew out cuz he got decked in the face. Is that Andy's fault? At that point it should be the refs decision.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Anderson is experienced to know when an opponent is out. He almost always looks for the highlight reel finish and he did it. Problem was the time ran out a second later and Herb didn't wave it off. Had Anderson continued with punches, there's a good chance it would have gotten waived off. Most fans know this, I know it, Anderson knows it, Bisping knows it. But it continued and history changed in an instant.
> 
> I think Anderson felt bad for em. He knew that Bisping knew that he was hurt. A bit of hubris that only an elite athlete has. How many times have you cruised in a video game and ended up losing. Except this is in real life.
> 
> ...


I'm not blaming Herb for this but what happened with flying knee is one of the strangest things I've seen in MMA.

Bisping was asking for his mouth piece and Herb moved forward as if to break the fight up to give Bisping his mouth piece back. Thats why Bisping got caught, he was looking away (his mistake though)

But at the same time Anderson landed the knee and he saw Herb moving forward to break the fight up so he fought he won.

It's just one of those bizarre moments I guess.


----------



## TheAuger (Jun 30, 2011)

Since the Irving fight, Anderson is maybe 50/50 on being entertaining.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

There is NOTHING wrong with the decision to either let the fight continue (Bisping getting hit) or letting it continue again (beyond the count).

I remember people told me Brock should have been stopped in the first round of the Carwin fight, and that it was UFC bullshit that it didnt get stopped. My rebuttle:- But he won?

Bisping won. Why on earth stop a fight that he could have still won? He came out on that fourth round shaken but managed to throw his shots like a fking trooper.

No bad refereeing decisions in there.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Spite said:


> I'm not blaming Herb for this but what happened with flying knee is one of the strangest things I've seen in MMA.
> 
> Bisping was asking for his mouth piece and Herb moved forward as if to break the fight up to give Bisping his mouth piece back. Thats why Bisping got caught, he was looking away (his mistake though)
> 
> ...


Bisping surprised us all by fighting a great fight. This was his Rocky moment for sure. Like all fans my heart was pounding the first two rounds especially when he got clipped and went down. I thought "oh know not this again." Anderson is always slow in getting his timing and it really took two rounds for him to get into his rhythm. Then he returned to form. Regardless of the decision, it made me smile. Everybody wishes they could execute the way Andy does inside the Octagon. Those high flying maneuvers are next to impossible to do on a continual basis as it puts him at risk. 
ie: Weidman's wheel kick vs Luke, Sage's cartwheel kick then ending on the ground getting submitted, and probably the best example with Arlovski's flying knee vs Fedor. All three lost BADLY. Andy seems to pull it off at whim. 

From my observation this is how I categorize the type of competitors. There's the squares who try to win in the most simplistic fashion, the unorthodox (Brian Ebersole, Keith Jardine), defense first type of mindset (Lyoto), one dimensionals (Ronda, Thales, Brock), the brawlers, point fighters which is close to the former but do not finish, well rounded fighters who mix it up (top 3 in each division), then you have Anderson who's pretty much in his own category of his own. 

Somebody once wrote that it's like he's watching Tom & Jerry while inside the Octagon. Only he knows what's going on while we're all in tuned to him.


----------



## Trix (Dec 15, 2009)

Silva's striking has declined significantly since he left Rafael Cordeiro & started training with the brazilian Edmond Tarverdyan, whoever that guy in Anderson's corner is.

I can't believe Silva was airballing those lead overhand rights about a foot over Bisping's head. Shameful.

That's another angle to this ppl don't seem to be picking up on.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Trix said:


> Silva's striking has declined significantly since he left Rafael Cordeiro & started training with the brazilian Edmond Tarverdyan, whoever that guy in Anderson's corner is.
> 
> I can't believe Silva was airballing those lead overhand rights about a foot over Bisping's head. Shameful.
> 
> That's another angle to this ppl don't seem to be picking up on.


Now that you mention it, that's something from both the Diaz and Bisping fights. Anderson REALLY loaded up on some shots which was never really his thing (and now that I think of it, thats what led to him being clipped Vs Bisping). I wonder what the strategy is with those.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Great win for Michael. I am a bigger fan of Anderson than The Count, but that was a hard earned and deserved victory. Silva just clowned too much. Some of which just looked like he assumed style was a scoring criteria. Similar to the Diaz brothers thinking they shot the bird and said "sup bitch" enough to win judges over. By the end, I was cheering for Bisping because he brought it to The Spider(almost finishing in the 2nd), and I also felt that knee at the bell was 50% herb Dean's fault.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Great showing by Bisping. He was super crisp in this fight and it's probably the best we've seen him. Anderson was doing his fakes and his normal stuff, and Bisping had none of it. He stood close and didn't allow (for the most part) Anderson to get the better of him in the exchanges. He put on A LOT of pressure, much like Weidman did, and that made Silva have issues getting his offense off.

Silva looked good too, threw some nice shots, a good front kick, he also looked crisp and clean, as his usual display. It's always interesting when someone comes around and shows how to beat a guy, Bisping did exactly what Weidman was doing, he was up in his face with no fear, but fighting smart and making sure to not overextend/play into the mind games.

I really enjoyed that fight and much love to Bisping for pulling out the win, it was hard fought against a solid striker that has some solid finishes.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Anderson Silva always used to be called the "Roy Jones of MMA" seems like it took about 8 years to actually be true huh? 

When Roy Jones lost his chin, reactions and most of all... confidence, we saw his fundamentals, which were seriously lacking. We saw what he would be without those gifts, This is Silva now, and just like Roy Jones, Silva will show flashes of that brilliance that made so many fans fall in love with his style, he will convince you he is "back" but only for 20 seconds... 

As Silva has lost his ability to counter, He is even doing something Jones has been constantly doing since losing his prime, just leaning against the cage, throwing his hands about and looking like everything is under control, shrugging off the times he gets hit even though a keen eye will see the dipping of the knees as the shots land against him. 

Silva was the fighter who brought me into this sport, I might actually just boycott his fight from now on, because those brief moments of brilliance will haunt me every time he fights...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I thought Silva won the fight, or a tie at the very worst. Seems to be about 50/50 between fans/fighters on who won but I gave Silva a 10-8 myself. Either way, Silva's fight IQ is lacking terribly, if he wanted to clearly win that fight he would have, instead he does a bunch of stupid shit and leaves himself open. He's a weird dude, and a weird fight. Props to Bispings chin on that knee, he went down but wasn't out. I would have been out for minutes lol.


----------



## boatoar (May 14, 2010)

As a massive Silva fan boy I concede the 48-47 to Bisping. Weird fight where I wanted Bisping to get a title shot just because he's worked so hard for so long and never made it, but also being such a Silva fanboy, I wanted a matrix KO. 

After the knee and early celebration by Silva I was 90% certain that Bisping would win the decision. I figured he mentally wouldn't push enough to get the finish which is exactly what happened. Credit to Bisping for surviving the front kick and rare barrage that occured after that 3rd round (mostly in the 5th, end of 4th), but Silva just has some sort of mental block going on.

I want to see him back to win spectacularly, but as that seems unlikely by anyone with recent KO power, I suppose it's time to retire. I really don't want to see his head bounce off the canvas versus a future opponent.

Grats, Mike. 

Boo Anderson. 

As a final note, disappointed with Silva talking about corruption regarding the decision. GET YOUR HEAD OUT OF YOUR ASS. Ask Johny Hendricks if winning 'the fight' versus winning the 'sport' matters (talking GSP fight here clearly). Ugh, I wish I could just be happy for seeing a edge of your seat fight today, but I'm really disappointed.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

It must suck being an Anderson fan? He seemed so tentative for the majority of the fight and turned up in the last 30 seconds of each round. Every time he did that, i thought it was only a matter of time until Bisping got rocked but nah, nothing. Not to downplay Bisping's good performance but Anderson really dropped the ball last night.


----------



## MK. (Dec 16, 2012)

Up until the incident with the mouth piece, i was sorta rooting for both guys whenever one put a combination on.

But **** Silva, i hope he retires and ****s off. The flying knee when Bisping clearly didn't have his mouth guard on, was such a dick move.

He was losing the fight up until that point, and did that dick move to "win".


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

I really enjoyed this fight, it was a technical war.

I thought Anderson looked much improved from the Diaz fight, showed some really nice movement and yes went down once or twice but that looked more age related than anything to me, he was never actually in trouble. The flying knee and front kick were beautiful, classic Silva. Bisping fought awesome, got stuck in as you have to to conquer Silva's tricks.

Also I thought the decision was _wrong_. I have to watch the fight again but I was genuinely surprised when they called it.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Surprised no one is talking about the Adrenaline dump.
Silva was fecked after that.
Round 4 became round 1 again, the round where Silva feels the opponent.
He only came back in the end of the 4th when it was too late.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Surprised no one is talking about the Adrenaline dump.
> Silva was fecked after that.
> Round 4 became round 1 again, the round where Silva feels the opponent.
> He only came back in the end of the 4th when it was too late.



It was weird situation where Bisping thought Herb was stepping in to give him his mouse piece, but at the same time Anderson landed the flying knee.

Bisping should have been protecting himself at all times.

Anderson, just walked off even though Bisping was not KO'd and he didn't even bother to check to see if Herb had stopped it.

Both guys at fault really.


----------



## SharkFighter (Feb 27, 2016)

Spite said:


> It was weird situation where Bisping thought Herb was stepping in to give him his mouse piece, but at the same time Anderson landed the flying knee.
> 
> Bisping should have been protecting himself at all times.
> 
> ...


Yea but all times does not include when the ref is stopping the action to return his mouth piece.

Bad ref'ing mistake by Herb, he should have lef the mouth piece on the floor, gone in and stopped the fight first up and sooner than he did, took bisping to one side, had his team wash that mouth piece down with water getting it back in place properly, then allowing the fight to continue.

Herb picking up the mouth piece and taking it over to Bisping before stopping the fight is what caused the confusion, Silva did not crate that chance without the confusion caused by Herb, making the knee a referee mistake cause by the actions he took, not ether of the fighters fault, Silva had his back to the ref could not see him coming in to hand over the peace, although a bit of sportsman ship would not have gone a miss because he could clearly see Bisping in communication with the ref wanting to receive his mouth peace back, so taking advantage of an opening like that is not exactly good sportsmanship.

But then from Bispings view he see's Herb with his mouth peace in hand walking over to give it him and assumes Herb is stepping in to stop the fight and give it him back, so stops fighting as directed to do so by the ref from his view point, only Silvas view point is different and keeps fighting, it was just a bad way for the ref to handle the situation, but am glad it was put right.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

SharkFighter said:


> Yea but all times does not include when the ref is stopping the action to return his mouth piece.
> 
> Bad ref'ing mistake by Herb, he should have lef the mouth piece on the floor, gone in and stopped the fight first up and sooner than he did, took bisping to one side, had his team wash that mouth piece down with water getting it back in place properly, then allowing the fight to continue.
> 
> ...


I can't say I disagree with any of that.

Also, in an interview with Helwani Bisping blames Herb for the state that his face is in.






So Bisping took a face destroying knee and the same front kick that finished Belfort.

I wonder how long before we have to hear the Bisping has no chin myth again.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Trix said:


> Silva's striking has declined significantly since he left Rafael Cordeiro & started training with the brazilian Edmond Tarverdyan, whoever that guy in Anderson's corner is.
> 
> I can't believe Silva was airballing those lead overhand rights about a foot over Bisping's head. Shameful.
> 
> That's another angle to this ppl don't seem to be picking up on.


Spot on. Exactly how I saw it. Ive never seen Anderson so sloppy. Those telegraphed overhands we're painful to watch.

But still, huge props to Bisping. He was focused and brave for the whole 5 rounds. Very entertaining. Gives the man some relevance once again. This is surely his final crack at the top guys.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

I scored it for Silva, Bisping was backing him up but Silva landed way more significant strikes. Wierd fight over all though. 

Must say however that I hope Silva retires, his decline is seriously one of the worst I've seen, no speed, no chin just technique left. It's hard to watch, when you think about how good this guy once was.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> I can't say I disagree with any of that.
> 
> Also, in an interview with Helwani Bisping blames Herb for the state that his face is in.
> 
> ...


I think "chin" is a complicated thing... Some people have the kind of chin where they never seen to get rocked, some seems to get rocked often but have crazy recovery... Bisping seems like the latter.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Anderson Silva always used to be called the "Roy Jones of MMA" seems like it took about 8 years to actually be true huh?
> 
> When Roy Jones lost his chin, reactions and most of all... confidence, we saw his fundamentals, which were seriously lacking. We saw what he would be without those gifts, This is Silva now, and just like Roy Jones, Silva will show flashes of that brilliance that made so many fans fall in love with his style, he will convince you he is "back" but only for 20 seconds...
> 
> ...


I disagree. I thought Anderson's reactions, timing, power and everything were there in full. His chin does appear to be gone now, but look at how many times Bisping threw and how little they landed clean.

I also feel that Anderson has the most underrated power around. Every time he hit Diaz or Bisping, it was almost "blinding". They all had to take a second and be like "Wow, okay, watch out for those".

I can't really defend, or even understand, Anderson in that fight but outside of his chin, I think he has every single bit of physical ability that he has always had. He is just more interested in fking around than winning in this fight, which is ironic cause the way he fought Diaz was the polar opposite.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Spite said:


> I can't say I disagree with any of that.
> 
> Also, in an interview with Helwani Bisping blames Herb for the state that his face is in.
> 
> ...


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> .
> 
> I can't really defend, or even understand, Anderson in that fight


He's not on a bunch of steroids, thats how you understand it


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> He's not on a bunch of steroids, thats how you understand it


And as a result he doesn't try to finish fights?

Your definition of steroids changes depending on the situation every time :laugh:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> And as a result he doesn't try to finish fights?
> 
> Your definition of steroids changes depending on the situation every time :laugh:


Steroids give you confidence and make you feel invincible among many other things. Why do you think he had the confidence to take shots from Bonnar, and further back a power puncher like Jorge Rivera? Just stand and take punches. Steroids. He's a cheating c**t. I would not be so harsh on him if he didn't have this holier then thou attitude. But he's also a fake so he can piss off.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)

Just rewatched the fight and I gave Bisping rounds 1,2, and 4. I also had him edging 3 until the knockdown. Not sure how anyone can even argue a Silva round 4 when he did pretty much nothing until the final 30 seconds. I think Silva thought he could finish it whenever he liked so he toyed with Bisping a little too much.

Cant understand the controversy myself.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I disagree. I thought Anderson's reactions, timing, power and everything were there in full. His chin does appear to be gone now, but look at how many times Bisping threw and how little they landed clean.
> 
> I also feel that Anderson has the most underrated power around. Every time he hit Diaz or Bisping, it was almost "blinding". They all had to take a second and be like "Wow, okay, watch out for those".
> 
> I can't really defend, or even understand, Anderson in that fight but outside of his chin, I think he has every single bit of physical ability that he has always had. He is just more interested in fking around than winning in this fight, which is ironic cause the way he fought Diaz was the polar opposite.


I thought Bisping was landing plently of those shots tbh... and a lot of times when Silva was bobbing and weaving away from punches, he would leave him self in this unsure looking position crouched to the side, having to shift his feet and catching a few more. 

I think him having "every single bit of physical ability" is very unlikely considering he is 40 yrs old, and not really backed up when you consider the last time he was able to land a significant knockout punches off a slip was back in 2011 over Okami... comparatively a spring chicken at the age of 35, before that? We are going back to Forrest Griffin in 2009. 

Look at his other wins during that time, situational brilliance? Yes.. reflexive counter punches? Not really.


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

*LOL @ people saying Anderson lost his chin...*


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> *LOL @ people saying Anderson lost his chin...*


Yeah... being able to just about survive the viscous ko power of Michael Bisping is truly all the proof you need.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> *LOL @ people saying Anderson lost his chin...*


Its because Bisping doesn't get enough credit and people still like to throw around terms like 'No chin' and 'pillow fists'. The shot at the dropped Anderson in the second was a sweet shot on the jaw at the end of a combination. In situations like that Bisping usually goes on to finish the fight but Anderson rallied well.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Its because Bisping doesn't get enough credit and people still like to throw around terms like 'No chin' and 'pillow fists'. The shot at the dropped Anderson in the second was a sweet shot on the jaw at the end of a combination. In situations like that Bisping usually goes on to finish the fight but Anderson rallied well.


He rarely shows that kind of one punch ability, his stoppages usually come from accumulation. 

It was a good punch though, really well timed... looked similar to Weidman's ko of Silva actually, same bad movements from Silva, leaving himself nowhere to go.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> He rarely shows that kind of one punch ability, his stoppages usually come from accumulation.
> 
> It was a good punch though, really well timed... looked similar to Weidman's ko of Silva actually, same bad movements from Silva, leaving himself nowhere to go.


Forgot to mention that. Yes, his foot placement looked identical to the Weidman KO.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I thought 3-5 were Anderson's.

Close fight. Can't claim robbery either way. I would love to see a rematch. Bisping did much... much better than I thought he would.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> Steroids give you confidence and make you feel invincible among many other things. Why do you think he had the confidence to take shots from Bonnar, and further back a power puncher like Jorge Rivera? Just stand and take punches. Steroids. He's a cheating c**t. I would not be so harsh on him if he didn't have this holier then thou attitude. But he's also a fake so he can piss off.


Yeah. Now that he's off the roids you could see that he didn't once stand against the cage and try to dodge all of his opponents punches.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

just even more proof that GSP = GOAT

:wink03:


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah. Now that he's off the roids you could see that he didn't once stand against the cage and try to dodge all of his opponents punches.


Standing against the cage pointing to your chin and taking punches to the jaw is not the same as standing against the cage and dodging said punches. If you want to believe Silva is mentally so confident he believes he can do whatever he wants whenever he wants, watch how many times he blesses himself before Chael Sonnen 2 and watch how we cries uncontrollably after he beat Nick Diaz in a decidedly underwhelming performance.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

I gave three, four, and five to AS when I watched it last night. After the rewatch today I gave round four to Bisping. Very good judging imo.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Woodenhead said:


> just even more proof that GSP = GOAT
> 
> :wink03:


I would normally disagree with something like... post prime is post prime, but Silva showed a real lack of fight IQ here.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Yeah. Now that he's off the roids you could see that he didn't once stand against the cage and try to dodge all of his opponents punches.


You should also listen to Weidman and longo's interviews after they fought Silva and see what their understanding of all his shenenigans is and why exactly he does it


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> You should also listen to Weidman and longo's interviews after they fought Silva and see what their understanding of all his shenenigans is and why exactly he does it


Against Weidman, he was kind of begging him to keep it standing.

Against Bonnar, it was to make fun of him and put on a show.

Against Bisping, it was to make fun of him and put on a show...but when he hurt Bisping he didn't go for the KO? That's the most bizarre bit. Maybe he was so sure that it would come and be a highlight reel. Maybe he convinced himself that he was already killing it. But Anderson comes out with bags of energy in the 4th and 5th and doesn't go for the kill on his opponent who doesnt even know where he is. Bonkers.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Against Weidman, he was kind of begging him to keep it standing.
> 
> Against Bonnar, it was to make fun of him and put on a show.
> 
> Against Bisping, it was to make fun of him and put on a show...but when he hurt Bisping he didn't go for the KO? That's the most bizarre bit. Maybe he was so sure that it would come and be a highlight reel. Maybe he convinced himself that he was already killing it. But Anderson comes out with bags of energy in the 4th and 5th and doesn't go for the kill on his opponent who doesnt even know where he is. Bonkers.


I felt like he did go for the KO when he hurt him. Look at it this way - when Bisping wasn't looking he throws a flying knee to the head straight out of a movie. He can basically do whatever he wants when he is not playing safe. He is playing it safe so he doesn't get hit, that is why he just doesn't go all out for the finish and put himself in full danger.


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

Dan Hardy brought up a great point in the post-fight feature on Youtube with Dana White, it must've been a major Adrenaline Dump for Anderson, to go from celebrating (what he thought was) a KO, and being told he had to continue fighting.

That must mess with your head too.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

What a fight and what a performance from Bisping. Was so happy for him when the result was announced. Did amazingly to survive the last 2 rounds, and likely win the 4th after the devastating knee at the end of the 3rd. Was a typical Anderson performance though, flashes of genius mixed in with frustrating posing, gesturing and not a lot else. 

What's next for Mike? Does he finally earn his title shot?


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

LizaG said:


> Dan Hardy brought up a great point in the post-fight feature on Youtube with Dana White, it must've been a major Adrenaline Dump for Anderson, to go from celebrating (what he thought was) a KO, and being told he had to continue fighting.
> 
> That must mess with your head too.


It most likely did but he has only himself to blame because the ref did not stop the fight, not only that but Anderson didn't even look at the ref to see if it had been stopped, he just assumed he'd won.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I felt like he did go for the KO when he hurt him. Look at it this way - when Bisping wasn't looking he throws a flying knee to the head straight out of a movie. He can basically do whatever he wants when he is not playing safe. He is playing it safe so he doesn't get hit, that is why he just doesn't go all out for the finish and put himself in full danger.


You felt he did?

So you felt that Anderson had rocked Bisping with the front kick...he went for the finish?

He did go for it to a degree. But he was in absolutely no rush to do it. Bizarre cause Anderson Vs Okami is a great example of what Anderson does when he hurts you.

I kind of feel like a moment needs to be mentioned that hasn't been:- Anderson landed what I believe is the first outside crescent kick in UFC history.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

LizaG said:


> Dan Hardy brought up a great point in the post-fight feature on Youtube with Dana White, it must've been a major Adrenaline Dump for Anderson, to go from celebrating (what he thought was) a KO, and being told he had to continue fighting.
> 
> That must mess with your head too.


Well he was still completely full of energy.

And you of all people should remember the last time a fighter celebrated early and jumped on the cage. Shayna Baszler's face should remember it too


----------



## sucrets (Jul 8, 2007)

Silva could have finished that fight so many times. 

I don't even know wtf he was trying to do. So stupid.


----------



## EVERLOST (May 28, 2007)

Plain and simple. Anderson ****ed around and could of ended it and Bisping out pointed him for a win while Silva was ******* around. Plain and simple. In a terms of a FIGHT Silva won but in the terms of a sparring contest. Bisping won. In the first ( or 2nd I forgot) when Bisping dropped him, Anderson actually caught him with that upkick when Bis was coming in. Either way Silva ****ed around and it cost him the win. I have NO doubt Silva won that fight. When silva decided to fight he was getting the better of the shots and Head kicked, yes some were blocked, Bis many times. Such a stupid and weird fight. The flying Knee was Bis's fault. Herb didnt stop the fight and until the ref actually does you have to defend yourself. I felt like that fight was a waste of my time. BIS had one chance to end the fight and couldnt. Silva had several chances to finish the fight and decided not to because he wanted to **** around. ....Damn it. What a waste of time.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> You felt he did?
> 
> So you felt that Anderson had rocked Bisping with the front kick...he went for the finish?
> 
> ...


Well after the front kick he should have committed properly for the finish that was odd yes. But how many times did he going into full stalker mode, close the distance, but just not strike? I think this is purely because he was afraid of getting hit. Probably why he didn't follow up after the front kick either. I think Anderson has a lot of fear now, and so he should. He knows his chin is gone, the Chris f**ked him up confidence wise. I couldn't understand that until I saw him after the Diaz victory crying uncontrollably. This told me that he didn't believe in himself much anymore, the super confidence practical joker AS is all an act. All this dancing in the embeddeds etc all a front. 
He got sat on his arse by the supposed weakest puncher in the division. He hasn't got the roids anymore. All that stuff would do things to your confidence. This is the reason he didn't move in for the finish. All the credit for that win goes to Bisping in my eyes.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Bisping lost the fight by TKO. The bell rang, yes, but he was done. Game on!


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Damn. Anderson is afraid of being hit, that's the reason he lowers his guard and puts his back against the cage...

I can't explain what is going on in his head, but he could have finished that fight anytime he wanted and he did not. 

Props to Bisping because he came to fight, not for a ridiculous showboating no one wants to see no more, but the fight was just three rounds of Anderson vs Bonnar without the finish. Bonnar was also the agressor and hit Anderson face several times while he was doing nothing. Two more rounds of that and it would be Bonnar by decision.

Look what Anderson did to Bisping face, FFS. He deserves shit for wasting our time, while Bisping must be praised for being a tough professional, but not for winning such a ridiculous fight.

I also noted Anderson did the greatest damage when using his legs. Outside of that brilliant knee and the marvelous front kick, he barely used his legs.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Bisping lost the fight by TKO. The bell rang, yes, but he was done. Game on!


False. Watch the replay. He is telling Dean off almost immediately for not breaking it up. You can hear Herb say something and flinch towards him then back off as Silva throws that knee. Michael then came back to stay in the fight with a mangled face from a knee that should have never happened to begin with. You also can not get a tko at the bell. A clean knock out yes, but when the bell rings if you make it back up and to your corner you're safe.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> False. Watch the replay. He is telling Dean off almost immediately for not breaking it up. You can hear Herb say something and flinch towards him then back off as Silva throws that knee. Michael then came back to stay in the fight with a mangled face from a knee that should have never happened to begin with. You also can not get a tko at the bell. A clean knock out yes, but when the bell rings if you make it back up and to your corner you're safe.


No, the ref can end the fight whenever they feel like it. They actually do have that power.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> No, the ref can end the fight whenever they feel like it. They actually do have that power.


Exactly. Herb Dean did not end it because Michael was still competent enough to tell him "you suck". That knee came in at the buzzer so even if Andy hadn't walked off like it was a KO, he would not have had time to finish because the bell sounded. Just because Silva and half the world wanted that to be a walk off KO doesn't make it so. A great call by the ref after a terrible job of separating them. I believe that to be part of why Herb had the fight continue as well. He knew he was partly to blame for Bisping getting his face demolished.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

evilappendix said:


> Exactly. Herb Dean did not end it because Michael was still competent enough to tell him "you suck". That knee came in at the buzzer so even if Andy hadn't walked off like it was a KO, he would not have had time to finish because the bell sounded. Just because Silva and half the world wanted that to be a walk off KO doesn't make it so. A great call by the ref after a terrible job of separating them. I believe that to be part of why Herb had the fight continue as well. He knew he was partly to blame for Bisping getting his face demolished.


And a KO can still be a KO even if a fighter springs back up and bitches. There are countless examples in the UFC alone. My point was that the ring of the bell doesn't mean it couldn't or shouldn't be declared, Dean was asleep at the wheel that night.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Sportsman 2.0 said:


> Damn. Anderson is afraid of being hit, that's the reason he lowers his guard and puts his back against the cage...
> 
> I can't explain what is going on in his head, but he could have finished that fight anytime he wanted and he did not.
> 
> ...


I agree with almost everything, but this wasn't the Bonnar fight. Bisping did manage to land quite a lot on the fence. Anderson for the most part blocked or dodged next to everything, but he definitely got clipped a good few times. Bisping has great boxing though so that could be expected.

If this was a 3 round fight, Michael Bisping wins the fight without really being in too much danger (the fight finished at the end of the third anyways so the flying knee barely counts).

So respect to Bisping definitely. He was the more active fighter and forward fighting aggressive Anderson isn't the best anyways. He did showboat too much and focused on dodging techniques too much in those first 3 but none the less, it was activity Vs no activity.

Where I'm completely with you is round 4 and 5. I could have finished Bisping in those rounds, let alone Anderson Silva. Bisping came out in that fourth and could barely stand at the start. He powered through like an animal and managed to at least "look" recovered, but Anderson had it in that round with any pressure he put on. He instead goes right back to the cage. He's looking for something big, okay, whatever. He lands it. Front kick to the face. There you go Anderson, you're just about to finish a fight after another front kick. Or wait...why are you strolling after him? Anderson in no way has any urgency at all. He does have a flurry against the cage, looking to finish, but then he just backs right up, putting his own back on the cage again. Full energy, which is fairly insane for a 40 year old at that pace, Bisping is badly hurt and struggling to see with the blood in his eyes...and you're just dodging his punches? Why?

I dunno. Completely bonkers. I said coming into the fight that I wanted to see confident Anderson. He gave up that confidence after the Weidman KO, wanting to "use the tools that won him the belt". He tried in the second Weidman fight and unfortunately got clipped early, and he stuck to the core fundamentals against Diaz. He comes out, nice once, exactly what I wanted, confident and cocky Anderson. But he's JUST confident and cocky Anderson. He's got no "I want to win this fight" Anderson. The best thing that happened was the near KO for Bisping because Silva settled down and respected him. Then Anderson regains his confidence with the flying knee....and goes right back to the bollocks again. It's like every time he was confident, he was letting Bisping win the fight. Such a bizarre and weird guy. Usually confidence helps you win. It helped him win his entire career, yet now the second the guy gets any sort of charge behind him it's basically costing him the win. Urgh, who knows man.

*What I took from Silva's performance:-* He's still one of the hardest hitters in MMA. He has lightning fast reactions and strikes. He can easily fight at a high pace for 5 rounds. He has added a new stupid overcommitting haymaker to his game (as seen in the Diaz fight). He thinks he can win fights by putting on a show and not even trying to score points and most confusingly, he doesn't realize any of the above and thinks that he's just going to win cause "That's what happens when you're Anderson Silva...you just win".


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

HexRei said:


> Dean was asleep at the wheel that night.


This we agree on 1000%. 

I also get what you are saying in terms of a finish at the bell, but sometimes the other fighter comes back from the brink and we get a couple more rounds of a great fight we otherwise wouldn't have seen. It is just one more x-factor in an already chaotic, multidimensional sport. Beats watching anything else in my opinion.:thumb02:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't see how Dean was asleep at the wheel. Bisping threw punches at Anderson and his mouth guard came out. Anderson quickly threw punches back. They separated with like 2 seconds left in the round. Bisping protests and eats a knee. When was Herb supposed to break the action? When Silva was throwing punches?

You don't stop a fight for a mouth guard with mere seconds left in the round if one of the fighters is working.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

IMO he should have stopped the fight after the TKO.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HexRei said:


> IMO he should have stopped the fight after the TKO.


Bisping won. I don't need any more evidence that he deserved to keep fighting, despite what my cobweb filled bank balance wants me to say.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Bisping won. I don't need any more evidence that he deserved to keep fighting, despite what my cobweb filled bank balance wants me to say.


Can't argue with that. I mean, Matt hamill beat Jon Jones, right?


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HexRei said:


> Can't argue with that. I mean, Matt hamill beat Jon Jones, right?


Well Jon Jones was disqualified for using illegal techniques. Bit different from Bisping being essentially KOed when a round is over (not that Anderson landed it when the round was over).

Bisping took the minute, just about recovered in the time, and came out throwing punches and blocking. He had a minute to recover and was at absolutely no risk of being caught in that 60 seconds. I did suspect Herb would stop it after Bisping stood up, as he was all over the place, but Bisping proved Herb right in his decision.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Well Jon Jones was disqualified for using illegal techniques. Bit different from Bisping being essentially KOed when a round is over (not that Anderson landed it when the round was over).
> 
> Bisping took the minute, just about recovered in the time, and came out throwing punches and blocking. He had a minute to recover and was at absolutely no risk of being caught in that 60 seconds. I did suspect Herb would stop it after Bisping stood up, as he was all over the place, but Bisping proved Herb right in his decision.


The fact that a person can recover from a TKO and keep fighting, even if they win by decision, isn't necessarily a good proof of decision by the ref to let that happen. This is why we have boxers with traumatic brain injury leading to early onset altzheimers and dementia.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

DonRifle said:


> Bisping should not have done that no - but Herb Dean was walking over to Bisping to put his mouthpiece back in. An honourable martial artist does not flying knee someone in the head who is talking to the ref who is approaching him to put his gumshield in. AS is a fake. If Chael Sonnen did it it would be expected and par for the course. He is not a martial artist and not an honourable guy. AS is all about honour and martial arts and if you are all about that you don't do what he did, and you don't shit on the judges in the ring after the fight in another language. That was Titoesque weakness and bad sportsmanship


Herb Dean was not approaching Bisping until after Silva started throwing the knee. Herb Dean was also standing off to the side and partially behind Silva, so even if he was there is no way Silva could see that. Watch this video and you might change your mind. 






If it isn't 100% Bisping's fault then it is partially Herb Dean's fault, but I still don't see why Silva should have behaved any differently. Bisping looked away like a fool.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HexRei said:


> The fact that a person can recover from a TKO and keep fighting, even if they win by decision, isn't necessarily a good proof of decision by the ref to let that happen. This is why we have boxers with traumatic brain injury leading to early onset altzheimers and dementia.


I don't really think of any of that. If we all REALLY cared about traumatic brain injury, early onset alzheimers or dementia, we wouldn't be watching and supporting MMA.

This is fighting. People put their physical and mental safety on the line for the sole purpose of winning the fight. Just by stepping into that cage, you risk brain damage at some point in your life. Maybe recovering and fighting on from a KO will increase that possibility, but you can decrease it exponentially by not stepping into that cage in the first place.

Fighters risk it all just to win the fight. You go ask Michael Bisping if he's glad he fought through that moment and he'll tell you he'd do that every fight for the rest of his life if it meant never losing again. It's a referee's job to protect the fighters from immediate danger. Bisping was obviously not in immediate danger as he was capable of winning the fight.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I don't really think of any of that. If we all REALLY cared about traumatic brain injury, early onset alzheimers or dementia, we wouldn't be watching and supporting MMA.
> 
> This is fighting. People put their physical and mental safety on the line for the sole purpose of winning the fight. Just by stepping into that cage, you risk brain damage at some point in your life. Maybe recovering and fighting on from a KO will increase that possibility, but you can decrease it exponentially by not stepping into that cage in the first place.


But there is a middle ground where you stop a fight before the brain injury is obviously being compounded. That's the ref's job.



> Fighters risk it all just to win the fight. You go ask Michael Bisping if he's glad he fought through that moment and he'll tell you he'd do that every fight for the rest of his life if it meant never losing again. It's a referee's job to protect the fighters from immediate danger. Bisping was obviously not in immediate danger as he was capable of winning the fight.


Muhammed Ali won most of his fights. Has dementia pugilistica. Could be fun when Bisping starts slurring his words and twitching too, huh?


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

Ape City said:


> Herb Dean was not approaching Bisping until after Silva started throwing the knee. Herb Dean was also standing off to the side and partially behind Silva, so even if he was there is no way Silva could see that. Watch this video and you might change your mind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think both Bisping and Dean were stupid. But the GOAT does not throw a flying knee like that to a fighter without his gumshield in. That I won't change my mind on. For AS winning at all costs is the most important thing. Needles in the Ass, Knock out a guys teeth. Pretend the fight is over because the bell has rung. If Joel Romero had done that shit people would be asking for the FBI to take him to Guantanamo bay....


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

DonRifle said:


> I think both Bisping and Dean were stupid. But the GOAT does not throw a flying knee like that to a fighter without his gumshield in. That I won't change my mind on. For AS *winning at all costs is the most important thing. *Needles in the Ass, Knock out a guys teeth. Pretend the fight is over because the bell has rung. If Joel Romero had done that shit people would be asking for the FBI to take him to Guantanamo bay....


The fight Anderson fought proves exactly the opposite you are claiming. He could have finished this fight if he wanted, but he didn't. There's be unsupportive of a fighter, but there's being pathetically bias. 

Unlike me, you support roiding and you've admitted already saying you wanted to Romero to continue to fight without being caught.

Anderson was charging Bisping when he spat his mouth piece from his mouth. Anyway, Anderson hit Bisping's eye, his teeth are perfectly fine, so you don't have a case, specially because Bisping said Anderson did nothing wrong.

The only things Anderson did wrong in this fight was dancing around too much, not engaging and complaining about the decision. I also thought the fight was over after that knee dropped Bisping. Anderson did absolutely nothing dirty in this fight.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

LOL Sportsman defending the scumbag again. The ref clearly called break, Anderson clearly saw and heard exactly what happened and went for a cheap shot. 

He's a roiding scumbag that has zero honor, **** him, I hope he retires. mma doesn't need asshats that go for flying knees when the ref calls break.

Nothing you can say can defend Silva, his reputation and legacy has permanently been tarnished, you're better off getting off the sinking ship. I've never seen that in my life where a fighter sees the ref call break and goes for a shot like that, what a blind fool you are Sportsman.

It's defend yourself at all times, unless the ref breaks the action. If you attack when that happens, well you're kind of a spineless coward.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

rabakill said:


> LOL Sportsman defending the scumbag again. The ref clearly called break, Anderson clearly saw and heard exactly what happened and went for a cheap shot.
> 
> He's a roiding scumbag that has zero honor, **** him, I hope he retires. mma doesn't need asshats that go for flying knees when the ref calls break.
> 
> ...


Herb never called for the break. He stepped forward with the mouthpiece in his hand so I think Bisping was distracted by it (maybe). I don't get me wrong, its not what I would have expected Anderson to do, but there was nothing illegal done by Anderson. Frankly I'm more disappointed by Bisping, he's a 25 fight vet who should have known better than to get caught like that. Still amazing heart shown by the Count to continue and actually win the 4th.

Heres the incident here.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/703721256470781952


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

You watch it in a bar? Herb clearly says break, Anderson and Michael both see him step in, Bisping is about to go grab the mouthguard and Anderson throws the flying knee all in a few seconds.

Not only was he not ashamed he was proud of landing the cheap shot and they all visibly could tell what had appened. Bisping was laying in disbelief that Silva threw the shot. I watched it in isolation after the fact so it made it much more obvious what had happened, Silva thought it was over while Bisping peeled himself off the canvas.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

rabakill said:


> You watch it in a bar? Herb clearly says break, Anderson and Michael both see him step in, Bisping is about to go grab the mouthguard and Anderson throws the flying knee all in a few seconds.
> 
> Not only was he not ashamed he was proud of landing the cheap shot and they all visibly could tell what had appened. Bisping was laying in disbelief that Silva threw the shot. I watched it in isolation after the fact so it made it much more obvious what had happened, Silva thought it was over while Bisping peeled himself off the canvas.


Herb said something, I can't make out the beginning but the end was "Fight".

I actually posted the 3rd round above so you could see it (and hear it).


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

HexRei said:


> But there is a middle ground where you stop a fight before the brain injury is obviously being compounded. That's the ref's job.
> 
> Muhammed Ali won most of his fights. Has dementia pugilistica. Could be fun when Bisping starts slurring his words and twitching too, huh?


Muhammad Ali is the greatest boxer of all time who is extremely proud of everything he did in his boxing career. He took the risks for the rewards.
@rabakill, word for word Herb Dean says "Fight on, fight". Essentially, what he's going is the opposite of a break.


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

Spite said:


> Herb said something, I can't make out the beginning but the end was "Fight".
> 
> I actually posted the 3rd round above so you could see it (and hear it).


Herb Dean yelled at Michael Bisping, loud and clear "Fight Back, FIGHT!!!". Just re watched that bit with the volume up there.

Bisping rookie mistake, you guys calling an error on Herb´s part are just being incoherent.
Herb did not make a move to break the fight.
Herb couldn´t have stopped the fight since Silva was all over Bisping.
And what´s that talk that bisping imediatly got up after bing ko'ed?
He laid down on the floor for at least 10 seconds...


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

AmdM said:


> Herb Dean yelled at Michael Bisping, loud and clear "Fight Back, FIGHT!!!". Just re watched that bit with the volume up there.
> 
> Bisping rookie mistake, you guys calling an error on Herb´s part are just being incoherent.
> Herb did not make a move to break the fight.
> ...


Yeah it was silly mistake by Bisping, he should have known better.

I don't think there was any rush for Bisping to get back to his feet though, bell had gone at that point. The knee crumpled him for sure but he was still coherent enough to complain about his mouthpiece immediately after being knocked down - thats not a sign of a person that has just been knocked out.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

Herb dean did nothing wrong
Silva did nothing wrong
Bisping is lucky that his head is still attached.


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

oldfan said:


> Herb dean did nothing wrong
> Silva did nothing wrong
> Bisping is lucky that his head is still attached.


Wheres the dislike button?


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

rabakill said:


> LOL Sportsman defending the scumbag again. The ref clearly called break, Anderson clearly saw and heard exactly what happened and went for a cheap shot.
> 
> He's a roiding scumbag that has zero honor, **** him, I hope he retires. mma doesn't need asshats that go for flying knees when the ref calls break.
> 
> ...


Did the degree in Psychology you got last year helped you with that conclusion? Because I am not the only one who saw no break being called by Hearb Dean, but in other hand, I have criticized Anderson enough for many things, but you haven't mention that just say I am the one who is a "blind fool". Maybe you should consult with a more senior Psychologist, rookie, or an eye doctor.



DonRifle said:


> Wheres the dislike button?


I have been looking for the "You make me wanna vomit" button myself.


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Editor of MMAFighting talking about Bisping Silva and the difference in mentality between Bisping and Rousey.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Spite said:


> Yeah it was silly mistake by Bisping, he should have known better.
> 
> I don't think there was any rush for Bisping to get back to his feet though, bell had gone at that point. The knee crumpled him for sure but he was still coherent enough to complain about his mouthpiece immediately after being knocked down - thats not a sign of a person that has just been knocked out.


Mike Tyson went and picked up his loss mouthpiece after being knocked out by Buster Douglas :laugh: Might of beat the count if he didn't.


----------

